# What’s behind Japan’s moss obsession?



## BruceF (14 Dec 2015)

https://theconversation.com/whats-behind-japans-moss-obsession-50500

To the Japanese, there’s a natural aspect to _Wabi-sabi_ that’s considered beautiful. And moss is perhaps _Wabi-sabi_’s standard bearer: it grows seemingly at random, in asymmetrical patterns. The humblest of plants, it’s often trampled upon, overshadowed by its larger, looming neighbors.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Dec 2015)

Moss rules the world


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Dec 2015)

BruceF said:


> https://theconversation.com/whats-behind-japans-moss-obsession-50500
> 
> To the Japanese, there’s a natural aspect to _Wabi-sabi_ that’s considered beautiful. And moss is perhaps _Wabi-sabi_’s standard bearer: it grows seemingly at random, in asymmetrical patterns. The humblest of plants, it’s often trampled upon, overshadowed by its larger, looming neighbors.



Hi Nice Post 

Wabi- Sabi It just like nature The one odd thing  Will always have more character a rock a stone a piece of wood with moss on  Makes you look twice 

Then the hard bit comes trying to recreate it 

I do my best with Wabi-Kusa  But recreating Mother nature She only had a billion years to get it  right 


One of my Wabi-Kusa inspired by Sabi ( Broken) And a rock W-K  inspired by nature


----------



## Cor (14 Dec 2015)

moss, I love moss
You can use moss as an emersed form of Iwagumi





for example this pic: simonsaquascapeblog.com


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Dec 2015)

Cor said:


> moss, I love moss
> I like to use moss as the emersed form of Iwagumi
> 
> View attachment 79126
> pic: simonsaquascapeblog.com




Hi Cor, Wow man  Nice Work That is Art


----------



## Cor (14 Dec 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Cor, Wow man  Nice Work That is Art



For clarity: this is not my work. I only use the pic as an example 

Her is the link; http://simonsaquascapeblog.com/post/102957391116/koke-bonkei-miniature-landscape-garden


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Dec 2015)

Hi Cor, Ho Never mind Still inspiring though


----------



## rebel (14 Dec 2015)

I even saw a TV program on moss and guess what, it was filmed in Japan!


----------



## rebel (15 Dec 2015)

http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/english/tv/japanology/archives201406030300.html


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Dec 2015)

The question shouldn't be 
*What’s behind Japan’s moss obsession?*
rather ...Why aren't we obsessed with moss?


----------



## parotet (15 Dec 2015)

Martin in China said:


> The question shouldn't be
> *What’s behind Japan’s moss obsession?*
> rather ...Why aren't we obsessed with moss?


Aren't we? I am! 
I always keep moss setups, from nano vivarium to small wabi kusa, but always mosses being the central piece.
Now seriously, in my country (Spain) mosses are restricted to mountain areas or the north. It is not like in Japan where everything that is not disturbed can be covered in moss in a few months.

Jordi


----------



## parotet (15 Dec 2015)

My little moss obsession as it looks this morning









Just a moss and wood. Hard to understand for some guests... But I just love it

Jordi


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Dec 2015)

I meant "we" as in the western world, ofcourse we at Ukaps are.


----------



## roadmaster (15 Dec 2015)

I think part of the allure to me,,is the knowledge that the mosses tend to collect all manner of debri and to keep em nice looking, and debri free , is impressive.
At least to me it is.


----------



## PARAGUAY (21 Dec 2015)

A lot of the mystic of moss is the effect it can give to a aquascape looking at the top 15 in the IAPLC contest in which a trend of roots and submerged tree wood are there the effect of mosses gives them a stunning effect.How the judges separate them must be so difficult ,every one could be the winner


----------



## nayr88 (6 Jan 2016)

Beautiful pictures! 

I have a love for moss also, so many kinds and looks to chose from! 



parotet said:


> My little moss obsession as it looks this morning
> 
> View attachment 79130
> 
> ...




I would love to know more about this! Where did you get the moss, substrate and regime ect....great achievement and very minimalist looking, I hope you're happy to share  

Thanks


----------



## parotet (6 Jan 2016)

nayr88 said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> I have a love for moss also, so many kinds and looks to chose from!
> 
> ...


Hi nayr88

I just used old ADA AquaSoil, a piece of wood and some bits of mosses (plain Java and peacock moss, probably some more). I also added some floating bits of Monte Carlo and Eleocharis mini I found in my tanks. The trick is to keep it moist enough during the first stages (transition to emersed form) and this can be done IME by keeping the setup covered or by playing with the water level. In my case, as plants are very low I kept the water level a bit above the plants and progressively lowered it in 2-3 weeks. Light is also very important to avoid leggy growth (especially if you are using stem plants). You won't have problems with algae, so use as much as you can. This little bowl (diameter 14 cm) is under a 11w LED light I used for a 25 tank, maximum power at 15 cm and 12 hours/day. I use no ferts, just daily spraying with soft water (to avoid limescale, so for aesthetic reasons). When I go out for a few days I just put a plastic cube covering it, this is enough to keep the plants wet for 4-5 days. Of course you could use this cover permanently but it doesn't look so nice and the plants benefit from aeration. 

Jordi


----------

